# MXDL 3W LED AAA flashlight



## march.brown (Jun 24, 2010)

Another ultra-cheapie , this time a single AAA torch.

Obviously it has to be Ebay at this price ... I am not certain who MXDL is , but a 3 watt AAA LED torch for $0.97 plus postage of $0.99 has gotta be looked into ... I had to bid on it though to get it at this price ... Total price was $1-96 (£1-35) including postage.

It is black and I don't know what type of switch is fitted , but I thought it was worth a go ... Might still be worth getting a few for the Grandchildren to play with ... And the two boys love their torches.

I just typed in 'MXDL AAA flashlight' and up it came on Ebay.

If it is as good as the AA and the 123 cheapie versions that I've bought , I will be very pleased.
.


----------



## mcnair55 (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: MXDL 3W LED AAA flashlight for $1-96 (£1-35) including postage.*

I have 2 of these MXDL lights,mine were a similar type price about 6 months ago,mine are both twisty switch.The output on both is slightly different.I use these 2 for a purpose,my daughter has to walk about 50 yards to her car here in my yard in the dark so she uses them and swaps them over when batteries are needed.

I run them both on procell alkies or eneloop type whichever is to hand.A word of warning they hate Lithium batteries,both do in fact thought is was just the one at first but quickly learned to my expense.

I did an EDC run on one for a month or so as an evening light,no frills or spills,great little lights.

I am sure I read that MXDL are related to Romisen in some sort of way but you need to check that.


----------



## march.brown (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: MXDL 3W LED AAA flashlight for $1-96 (£1-35) including postage.*



mcnair55 said:


> I have 2 of these MXDL lights,mine were a similar type price about 6 months ago,mine are both twisty switch.The output on both is slightly different.I use these 2 for a purpose,my daughter has to walk about 50 yards to her car here in my yard in the dark so she uses them and swaps them over when batteries are needed.
> 
> I run them both on procell alkies or eneloop type whichever is to hand.A word of warning they hate Lithium batteries,both do in fact thought is was just the one at first but quickly learned to my expense.
> 
> ...


Just thought that I would give it a try at that price ... Might be a tail switch as some others from other sellers are ... I don't mind though and the Grandchildren certainly don't ... I won't be using rechargeable lithiums in these or any of the other cheapies , just in case I give them away to friends or relatives ... Lithium primaries would be OK if the cheapies were just going to be kept in a car.
.


----------



## mcnair55 (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: MXDL 3W LED AAA flashlight for $1-96 (£1-35) including postage.*

It was primary lithium I used,it hated them and they were drained out very quickly.


----------



## march.brown (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: MXDL 3W LED AAA flashlight for $1-96 (£1-35) including postage.*

Well , the first one has arrived and it is excellent ... It is a twisty and amazing quality for such a low price ... The pocket clip is probably stronger than most of my other torches ... It is all black with a polished aluminium endcap ... this is domed so unfortunately the torch won't tailstand ... I suppose it could be ground flat if someone actually needed a tailstander ... I just don't know how they can make them and send them at this price.

It weighs 34.5 grams fitted with one of my AAA Hybrios ... It is 83.40mm long and 15.91mm at its widest , excluding the clip ... For a simple , single mode , general purpose torch , this really is exceptional value for money ... It is obviously not quite in the same class as for example an iTP A3 , But for the money , what can you expect ... It is perfect for freebies/giveaways.

If they are all the same as this , I will be forced to get some more ... I will see when the other one arrives and if it is as good as this I will send for a few ... With a lithium primary , this would be great for a "hardly-ever-used" spare torch , it would be lighter too.
.


----------



## SixM (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: MXDL 3W LED AAA flashlight for $1-96 (£1-35) including postage.*

How does the tint and brightness compare to the AA lights? When I decide to order some more $1 lights I may go with these, seems the AA lights may be getting iffy.


----------



## mcnair55 (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: MXDL 3W LED AAA flashlight for $1-96 (£1-35) including postage.*

Yep same as mine.


----------



## sol-leks (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: MXDL 3W LED AAA flashlight for $1-96 (£1-35) including postage.*

I would like to buy a few of these if they are really this good, can you give us the ebay item number? I'd like to order the right one.


----------



## march.brown (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: MXDL 3W LED AAA flashlight for $1-96 (£1-35) including postage.*



SixM said:


> How does the tint and brightness compare to the AA lights? When I decide to order some more $1 lights I may go with these, seems the AA lights may be getting iffy.


 The tint on the AAA torch is a bit bluish like my four cheap AA torches ... The brightness seems to be almost the same though the AAA seems to be slightly brighter ... I suppose this is to be expected if they are all supposed to be 3 watts ... I have just bid (successfully) on three more of the AAA torches as a job lot which were much more expensive ... These worked out at £1-83 each including postage ... This is a rise in price of almost 50% ... Still , if they are as good as this first one I will still be pleased.

The current taken by the AA torch with an Alkaline battery is 0.17A ... An AA Hybrio gave the same reading ... The AAA torch takes 0.25A from a Hybrio ... This will give some idea of how long they will work on a single battery ... Depends on the ampere-hour capacity of the battery , but we're looking at about three hours for an Eneloop AAA.

If the AAA torches (that I am now waiting for) turn out to be as good as this one , then I will be very pleased ... As it is a twisty , it is very small and I would expect it to be reliable too ... The strong clip is great.
.


----------



## march.brown (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: MXDL 3W LED AAA flashlight for $1-96 (£1-35) including postage.*



sol-leks said:


> I would like to buy a few of these if they are really this good, can you give us the ebay item number? I'd like to order the right one.


 You will probably have to bid on them individually ... The one I have received was No. 320549749400.

The ones I have just won are No. 220628110448 ... This was a lot of three torches which cost £5-48 including postage ... These look identical to that first one and show the same printing , but I won't know till I actually have them in my hand.
.


----------



## sol-leks (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: MXDL 3W LED AAA flashlight for $1-96 (£1-35) including postage.*

thanks I found a few that were buy it now from the same seller as the item number you posted, thanks for the help, should be a fun light.


----------



## mcnair55 (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: MXDL 3W LED AAA flashlight for $1-96 (£1-35) including postage.*

Myself I would be in no rush to buy them up,they are really not that good,you can find far better here in the UK in our close out shops for the same money.

B+M had far better and brighter for a £1 a throw,my local close out store has some decent and very bright "Active Brand" lights selling retail in builders stores for about £8 each,they have them at a £1 a shot to clear.


----------



## mike.s (Jul 3, 2010)

*Re: MXDL 3W LED AAA flashlight for $1-96 (£1-35) including postage.*



march.brown said:


> I suppose this is to be expected if they are all supposed to be 3 watts ...
> The current taken by the AA torch with an Alkaline battery is 0.17A ... An AA Hybrio gave the same reading ... The AAA torch takes 0.25A from a Hybrio ...


 0.17 A x 1.5 V = 0.25 W
0.25 A x 1.2 V = 0.3 W

I guess if you had 10 of them, you would get ~3 Watts.


----------



## mcnair55 (Jul 3, 2010)

*Re: MXDL 3W LED AAA flashlight for $1-96 (£1-35) including postage.*

Put some pics up of one of mine.

Please excuse the dust,it is not scratched.I have added glow in the dark tape to the sides so my daughter does not walk out with my decent lights.

I have placed my ITP A3 to show idea of size.


----------



## yomuppet (Jul 3, 2010)

*Re: MXDL 3W LED AAA flashlight for $1-96 (£1-35) including postage.*

Wow that's big! Glad I looked at the measurements before pulling the trigger 

Cheers


----------



## march.brown (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: MXDL 3W LED AAA flashlight for $1-96 (£1-35) including postage.*



march.brown said:


> Well , the first one has arrived and it is excellent ... It is a twisty and amazing quality for such a low price ... The pocket clip is probably stronger than most of my other torches ... It is all black with a polished aluminium endcap ... this is domed so unfortunately the torch won't tailstand ... I suppose it could be ground flat if someone actually needed a tailstander ... I just don't know how they can make them and send them at this price.
> 
> It weighs 34.5 grams fitted with one of my AAA Hybrios ... It is 83.40mm long and 15.91mm at its widest , excluding the clip ... For a simple , single mode , general purpose torch , this really is exceptional value for money ... It is obviously not quite in the same class as for example an iTP A3 , But for the money , what can you expect ... It is perfect for freebies/giveaways.
> 
> ...


 The second one has arrived and is exactly the same as the first ... Same slightly blue tint ... At the price , I really like them ... I realise that my iTP A3 is brighter and smaller , but this is an ideal small , very cheap and simple torch ... I have had time to compare these AAA torches with the AA cheapies and have come to the conclusion that the AAAs are better made and brighter than the AA torches ... The AAAs (twistie) are definitely brighter and much smaller then the AAs (tailcap button) ... The AAA has a good strong (so far) pocket clip ... I will keep these AAA torches and give away the four AA ones ... Children and Grandchildren are handy to have , as they always accept freebies , particularly torches with new batteries included ... These work out at under £2 each with Duracell fitted but they don't know that.

The AA torch is 94.6mm long and 19.3mm wide and weighs 46.9 grams with a Duracell fitted ... The AAA torch is 83.4mm long and 15.91mm wide and weighs 33.9 grams with a Duracell fitted ... These AAA MXDL torches are the ones with the bright-metal end to the tail-cap.

I am waiting for three of these MXDL AAA torches to arrive from a different seller , with (I think) a black end rather than the bright-metal ... Couldn't tell exactly from the picture , so I will just have to wait and see.

NOTE The other three torches have arrived and they are exactly the same as the first two ... I am very pleased with them at this price ... Might even give a couple away.
.


----------



## Melven (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: MXDL 3W LED AAA flashlight for $1-96 (£1-35) including postage.*

I am in for one to see how they are. If they are good I may buy 200 for employee gifts. Most employees liked the crappy watch battery led flashlights we got last year, these should be a lot better if I get one like the OP.


----------



## Zatoichi (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: MXDL 3W LED AAA flashlight for $1-96 (£1-35) including postage.*



Melven said:


> I am in for one to see how they are. If they are good I may buy 200 for employee gifts. Most employees liked the crappy watch battery led flashlights we got last year, these should be a lot better if I get one like the OP.



I'd be a little cautious ordering that many after the AA ones took a dive in quality. Hopefully they won't, but maybe contact the seller after you recieve the first one to confirm the next 200 will be the same?


----------



## mcnair55 (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: MXDL 3W LED AAA flashlight for $1-96 (£1-35) including postage.*



Melven said:


> I am in for one to see how they are. If they are good I may buy 200 for employee gifts. Most employees liked the crappy watch battery led flashlights we got last year, these should be a lot better if I get one like the OP.




Not that good I can assure you,one is brighter than the other but they cost just a quid so no worries.At least brighter than those little Maglite Solitaires.

I bought a far better double AAA cell pen light for the same money from HK earlier in the week,brighter and a nice clicky switch.


----------



## sol-leks (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re: MXDL 3W LED AAA flashlight for $1-96 (£1-35) including postage.*

just received my two, the shipping was very fast. I think they are quite nice. The build and machining is surprisingly solid. Nice clip. Has o-rings. I like the silver bottoms. Both of the ones I have work and are similar brightness levels. Tint is actual quite good. Two gripes: they don't twist all the way closed, but not really a problem just cosmestic. Second gripe: beam is very ringy, but really its a dollar light. It actually only surprises me because most of the cheap lights I've bought actually have very nice smooth beams, but maybe I just got lucky.

Either way, I think these are very nice lights and def worth the price. I don't know if they'd really make great gift lights, but they aren't bad.

They are of better quality and better output than the second batch of 1xAA ebay lights that are discussed at great length in another thread.


----------



## mcnair55 (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re: MXDL 3W LED AAA flashlight for $1-96 (£1-35) including postage.*



sol-leks said:


> just received my two, the shipping was very fast. I think they are quite nice. The build and machining is surprisingly solid. Nice clip. Has o-rings. I like the silver bottoms. Both of the ones I have work and are similar brightness levels. Tint is actual quite good. Two gripes: they don't twist all the way closed, but not really a problem just cosmestic. Second gripe: beam is very ringy, but really its a dollar light. It actually only surprises me because most of the cheap lights I've bought actually have very nice smooth beams, but maybe I just got lucky.
> 
> Either way, I think these are very nice lights and def worth the price. I don't know if they'd really make great gift lights, but they aren't bad.
> 
> They are of better quality and better output than the second batch of 1xAA ebay lights that are discussed at great length in another thread.




I am going to use one as an evening edc for a week or so and see how I get on with battery life.just popped in a fully charged duraloop.


----------



## march.brown (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re: MXDL 3W LED AAA flashlight for $1-96 (£1-35) including postage.*



sol-leks said:


> just received my two, the shipping was very fast. I think they are quite nice. The build and machining is surprisingly solid. Nice clip. Has o-rings. I like the silver bottoms. Both of the ones I have work and are similar brightness levels. Tint is actual quite good. Two gripes: they don't twist all the way closed, but not really a problem just cosmestic. Second gripe: beam is very ringy, but really its a dollar light. It actually only surprises me because most of the cheap lights I've bought actually have very nice smooth beams, but maybe I just got lucky.
> 
> Either way, I think these are very nice lights and def worth the price. I don't know if they'd really make great gift lights, but they aren't bad.
> 
> They are of better quality and better output than the second batch of 1xAA ebay lights that are discussed at great length in another thread.


 I have five of them and can't really bring myself to give any away ... My four AA ones are definite give-aways .

Not worried that they don't twist all the way closed ... When they are "off" there is just enough gap for my thumb nail , so it's not a big gap.

The ringy beam is only noticeable when I shine them on the wall in my room ... It isn't that noticeable outside.

These do seem to be the best value cheap torch available ... I just hope they don't alter the quality as demand increases ... That seems to be what has happened to the AA version.
.


----------



## oronocova (Jul 12, 2010)

*Re: MXDL 3W LED AAA flashlight for $1-96 (£1-35) including postage.*

I picked up a three pack of these and for the price you'd be hard pressed to find a better deal. I got them as giveaways and I think they will be fine. Build is so so, LED is not centered and it only puts out maybe 20L tops (compared to my iTP A3 on Med which is supposed to be 18L.) ... but that's my impression. I can see most uninformed people thinking these put out an incredible amount of light for their size.


----------



## boomhauer (Jul 12, 2010)

*Re: MXDL 3W LED AAA flashlight for $1-96 (£1-35) including postage.*

Just ordered 4 - looking forward to seeing how they stack up.


----------



## sol-leks (Jul 17, 2010)

*Re: MXDL 3W LED AAA flashlight for $1-96 (£1-35) including postage.*

I just got a second pair and received a happy surprise. The second two I got are very different from the first two but I think I might like them even more.

These second two have a really nice clicky instead of a twisty interface and a solid clip instead of a wire one, and its an even nicer clip even though the first one was nice too. The output might be slightly less but it is still nice and white and a much better beam pattern than before, with a smooth flood to spill.

I'm just happy to get good lights two orders in a row. These may very well be my go to give away light now.

I love the addition of the clicky!

Oh they are also much narrower but longer than the first two I got.


----------



## LuxLoverr (Jul 17, 2010)

*Re: MXDL 3W LED AAA flashlight for $1-96 (£1-35) including postage.*

like the clip.


----------



## mcnair55 (Jul 17, 2010)

*Re: MXDL 3W LED AAA flashlight for $1-96 (£1-35) including postage.*



sol-leks said:


> I just got a second pair and received a happy surprise. The second two I got are very different from the first two but I think I might like them even more.
> 
> These second two have a really nice clicky instead of a twisty interface and a solid clip instead of a wire one, and its an even nicer clip even though the first one was nice too. The output might be slightly less but it is still nice and white and a much better beam pattern than before, with a smooth flood to spill.
> 
> ...




Any chance of a close up pic,may get myself another just to add to the collection,but with a clicky sounds good.


----------



## sol-leks (Jul 18, 2010)

Sure thing:






Let me know if you want a better picture, I was feeling lazy and just took it with my cell.


----------



## samwise (Jul 18, 2010)

Just had a look on ebay, either you guys have bought all the cheap ones or the have bumped the price again. They are now selling for £2.93 which is a bit of a shame.


----------



## sol-leks (Jul 18, 2010)

Look again, autoshop is still selling them for 1.28 usd. with 99 cent shipping


----------



## mcnair55 (Jul 18, 2010)

As promised I used one as an evening edc for a full week.
Results:-

Food source was a fully charged Duraloop,usage comprised of my normal evening duties,no house lights on that were not needed so if i nipped into an unlit room the mxdl was the light source.Making a drink in the kitchen and toilet visits etc.(kitchen always has Led light on via magnetic service light which sits on the top side of my fridge and is given a boost charge once a week).

The light went dim last night on me,managed the week but just dropped out to nearly zero,I popped a fresh Duraloop in and all is well again.

Back to normal evening edc now my luvly little Nextorch K1,which I get a month out of that before battery change.

All in all pleased with the result for a dollar light,really liked that for the most you get loads of usable light and it just drops out in one final moment.


----------



## sol-leks (Jul 18, 2010)

Never heard of the nextorch k1 before until just now, so you really like it? Looks pretty nice. You don't happen to have a E01 to compare it to do you?


----------



## mcnair55 (Jul 18, 2010)

sol-leks said:


> Never heard of the nextorch k1 before until just now, so you really like it? Looks pretty nice. You don't happen to have a E01 to compare it to do you?



Yes I do as it happens,the Nextorch has nicer beam and looks more classy,claims to be the one of the smallest AAA cell lights in the world.Pictured next to my ITP A3.


----------



## sol-leks (Jul 19, 2010)

very nice, I've added it to my flashlight list.


----------



## Melven (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: MXDL 3W LED AAA flashlight for $1-96 (£1-35) including postage.*



Zatoichi said:


> I'd be a little cautious ordering that many after the AA ones took a dive in quality. Hopefully they won't, but maybe contact the seller after you recieve the first one to confirm the next 200 will be the same?



I will indeed contact the seller before ordering the 200. I got my first one today and really like it. Not bad for a little over $2!


----------



## sol-leks (Jul 19, 2010)

did you get the clicky or the twisty? Because I would sample the clicky too if you've only tried the twisty, I really like it.


----------



## boomhauer (Jul 19, 2010)

I think it's ridiculous that any seller would ship an item that is completely different than what is advertised. I mean we're talking about two completely different flashlights - the only common factor is the AAA battery source. It's like taking the very worst practices from DX/KD, and peddling it on Ebay. It's good that the latest flashlights are satisfying, but it also speaks about the integrity of the seller.

My order was placed prior to this latest revelation, so I wonder which version will arrive.


----------



## sol-leks (Jul 19, 2010)

I think you are basically right, but at least the product is still good. Both the old and new still say MXDL on them though so I guess it is just a new version from mxdl or something. Regardless though it is not that hard to update a few photos and the photos should really be accurate.


----------



## Melven (Jul 22, 2010)

I got the twisty one from Autoshop. I contacted him about getting 200 for my employees, and he said he had more than that and they are all the same as the one I received.


----------



## sol-leks (Jul 22, 2010)

I actually contacted the seller as well about getting more of the clicky's and he informed me about his non-ebay site, ledshoppe.com, which has both lights listed individually. Strangely though the twisty version is much more on his site than the clicky or ebay. The twisty is listed at 4.99 and the clicky is listed as 2.99.

There is a 10% off coupon, YABEPG.

I think I may order a few more of the clicky's to see if the quality holds up. It is a little bit more expensive than getting it from ebay but not too much.

I dunno, the website is kinda crappy though. Sketches me out a little.

EDIT: Looks like the dealer autoshop, has now made separate listings for the twisty and click on ebay. I will probably purchase it that way, I feel slightly better doing it through ebay. I think you guys should try them too, they are quite nice. Of course since I ordered the twisty's once and got clicky's who knows, I may now order clicky's and get twisty's. Oh ebay.


----------



## boomhauer (Jul 22, 2010)

I think the twisty may cost more on the webstore because there it comes with 2 "free" rechargable batteries.

The fact that they offer two separate flashlights now has me wondering if the items are getting mixed up in shipment, as they often do with the Asian sellers.


----------



## sol-leks (Jul 23, 2010)

Probably the case. Guess it was just lucky on my part, hopefully I won't get unlucky with the next pair I just ordered, but I really do like these clicky's


----------



## boomhauer (Jul 24, 2010)

Just got mine - they are the twisties. I think they are a great bargain at $2.27 shipped. Good brightness, about on par with my AKOray 102 and the first generation of $1.47 AA ebay lights. If my youngest daughter can find her Black Cat, I'll check it against that, too.

Color is warm, with a touch of blue at the spot. Ringy beam, but who cares. O-rings were lubricated. I like the wire clip.

I give them a good thumbs-up. They would make nice small gifts. I now want to try the other, longer version mxdl 3w AAA with the clicky.

EDIT: the MXDL has noticably less output than the Black Cat, and about the same as the iTP A3 on medium.


----------



## sol-leks (Jul 27, 2010)

I bought two more of the clicky versions and am pleased to say that they are just as good as the first two. Although, it might be my imagination but they feel a bit lighter than the first two, maybe they are slightly thinner walled or something but they still feel very solid. The switches are still good, the beam pattern and tint are still great and the output is the same as the first two. Also the seller shipped them to me very fast. These may very well be my new go to budget light. Now if they made a AA version I'd be in heaven, but the penlight form factor is still very nice.


----------



## boomhauer (Jul 27, 2010)

That's good to hear - I might someday order a dozen or so for gifts and personal stash. In the meanwhile I ordered 4 of those clickies. The first batch of twisties arrived in good time, in a professional customs-form-printed envelope that arrived in my mailbox (rather than hand delivered, which my China orders typically are). I'm very happy with the twisties, too - about as happy as I was with the $1.00 AA ebay specials before they got fouled up.


----------



## sol-leks (Jul 27, 2010)

Let us know when you get the clickies, it'd be great to get a second opinion.


----------



## timbo114 (Aug 2, 2010)

I bought 2 of the clickies on Jul-23.
Pkg arrived today.
Surprisingly bright.
Sweet lights for a $2.37 each.
I just pooped in Duracell alkis to play ... Eneloops later on, and give 'em a test run.
I'll order more of these for sure.


----------



## boomhauer (Aug 2, 2010)

Just got my clickies today, too. They are not quite as bright as the twisties, but the difference is small. The twisty on alkaline is about the same as the clicky on Energizer lithium. The clicky is a little more blue, too. But I think I prefer the clicky with its slimmer form and nice switch. These are some of the very best super-budget lights I've tried.


----------



## sol-leks (Aug 2, 2010)

timbo114 said:


> I bought 2 of the clickies on Jul-23.
> Pkg arrived today.
> Surprisingly bright.
> Sweet lights for a $2.37 each.
> ...



lol, pooped.

I'm glad everyone is liking the clickies, I always get a bit worried recommending unknown lights to people, but they seemed fantastic to me for the price.


----------



## boomhauer (Aug 5, 2010)

There seems to be a new version of this thread's twisty light by our old friend digitalzone, ebay # 400136322587 for $1.88. More knurling on the head than the original, and the silver endcap looks like it's crenellated. I think I'll give it a try. Also ordered 20 more of the clickies, btw.


----------



## KurtS (Aug 6, 2010)

mcnair55 said:


> Yes I do as it happens,the Nextorch has nicer beam and looks more classy,claims to be the one of the smallest AAA cell lights in the world.Pictured next to my ITP A3.


 How do you like it compared to the ITP A3? The A3 EOS version or the 1-mode version? 
Thanks!


----------



## sb56637 (Aug 6, 2010)

sol-leks said:


> I actually contacted the seller as well about getting more of the clicky's and he informed me about his non-ebay site, ledshoppe.com, which has both lights listed individually. Strangely though the twisty version is much more on his site than the clicky or ebay. The twisty is listed at 4.99 and the clicky is listed as 2.99.
> 
> There is a 10% off coupon, YABEPG.
> 
> ...



Hi there, what is the item number of the clicky and the twisty? Or the seller name? Or something to identify them?
Thanks!


----------



## KurtS (Aug 6, 2010)

I found them by searching for * MXDL 3W LED*, but I think those are twisty. They aren't $2.37. Some for $1.87 (w shipping) and then for $4.99.
Oh, I see it in the completed auctions. He listed a couple as clickies, see 320552596413. But none are listed now....


----------



## sol-leks (Aug 6, 2010)

The seller is autoshop8810 and the clicky item number is 320552596413.

The twisty that I got is 320546136441. However a few other sellers sell the twisty. Digitalzone sells them too I believe


----------



## sb56637 (Aug 6, 2010)

sol-leks said:


> The seller is autoshop8810 and the clicky item number is 320552596413.
> 
> The twisty that I got is 320546136441. However a few other sellers sell the twisty. Digitalzone sells them too I believe



Thanks for the reply!
Looks like both items' listings have ended now. The clicky one interests me.


----------



## boomhauer (Aug 6, 2010)

The twisty is still available on the seller's ebay store, but not the clicky. Both of these items are available, but cost more, on the seller's original website. However, you can contact the seller through ebay and inquire about any ended item, and he might work a deal with you. That's what I did.


----------



## KurtS (Aug 7, 2010)

I emailed him yesterday, haven't heard back yet....


----------



## boomhauer (Aug 8, 2010)

KurtS said:


> I emailed him yesterday, haven't heard back yet....


It took a day or two for him to turn around emails with me, but he always responded.

I took both clicky and twisty outside last night. The twisty has considerably more throw than the clicky. The clicky has a much more uniform and dispersed beam, if that matters for your application.


----------



## Melven (Aug 10, 2010)

I received the 45 twisty's that I ordered from him. Some are very blue but that will be acceptable I think to the non - Flashaholics I am giving them to. I found them for sale at DX also and am working out a deal with them to purchase another 155 so I have 200. I think they will give me a deal close to what Autoshop88 was selling them for back in July. I can't speak for the clicky variant but over all I am pleased with these paying a little over $2 per light.


----------



## petergunn (Aug 15, 2010)

I like the clickie version. Anyone managed to disassemble the head?

-PG.


----------



## sol-leks (Aug 17, 2010)

I noticed that Kaidomain appears to sell a multi-colored 4 pack of what appears to be the clicky version of this light for 11.20

I think the ebay deal is still slightly better but this might be something good to hang on to, especially if you want different colors for some reason.

Product ID is 10756


----------



## sb56637 (Aug 17, 2010)

I also like the looks of the two silvery clickies on KD in that 4-pack. Very slick.

So to sum things up, what is currently the best "Buy it Now" deal on Ebay for the MXDL twisty and the MXDL clicky?


----------



## sol-leks (Aug 17, 2010)

still autoshop8810 who has them in stock again.


----------



## sb56637 (Aug 17, 2010)

Hmmm it looks like autoshop8810 doesn't sell with the "Buy it now" option though. I personally hate auctions.


----------



## sb56637 (Aug 17, 2010)

OK, it looks like the best deal on Ebay with "Buy it now" is from beauty_space88. Depending on the exchange rate for your currency, either 270554043312 or 270554060391 could be cheaper. I just bought the MXDL clicky and twisty in a pair for USD 5.78.


----------



## boomhauer (Aug 17, 2010)

Just email autoshop and say "hey, you used to sell these for $2.28 shipped, and I want to buy them directly from you for that price - what's your paypal addy?" Hook, line, sinker - DONE! :naughty:


----------



## march.brown (Aug 18, 2010)

boomhauer said:


> Just email autoshop and say "hey, you used to sell these for $2.28 shipped, and I want to buy them directly from you for that price - what's your paypal addy?" Hook, line, sinker - DONE! :naughty:


 Better still , you could say "You used to sell these for $2-28 shipped ... I want several , so what is your best price ?"

No point in going straight for the full price if you can get a discount.

Every mickle macks a muckle ! (as the saying goes).
.
.


----------



## sol-leks (Aug 18, 2010)

Every mickle macks a muckle ! (as the saying goes).
.[/QUOTE said:


> I'm not familiar with that one....


----------



## boomhauer (Aug 18, 2010)

Yeah, I had not heard of that one either, lol. Anyway march, that's exactly what I did although the discount was not great, as expected - 20 pieces for $2.20/pc shipped. So I saved $1.60 total, a few mickles but not quite an extra flashlight.


----------



## march.brown (Aug 18, 2010)

boomhauer said:


> Yeah, I had not heard of that one either, lol. Anyway march, that's exactly what I did although the discount was not great, as expected - 20 pieces for $2.20/pc shipped. So I saved $1.60 total, a few mickles but not quite an extra flashlight.


 You need a few more of those mickles to make a muckle.

It's a Scottish saying and is fairly self-explanatory in a strange sort of way.

http://www.scotland-welcomes-you.com/scottish_sayings.html

A few more sayings.
.


----------



## petergunn (Aug 24, 2010)

If you liked the clickie version you might want to also check out '037-18 Aluminum Compact LED Flashlight, with "Slide On" Clip' that can be found on at least one junk light website for $1.59 shipped ($0.89 with coupon). It is considerably shorter :thumbsup84mm vs. 99mm) and the same width (14mm), build quality is very slightly lower but it lacks any markings or branding :thumbsup: which I think makes up for its shortfalls. About the same brightness but beam pattern is a little more ringy.

It has a traditional plastic pill with a basic 10mm boost board and LED mounted on a round board with zero heat-sinking. So it should be easy to upgrade by replacing the LED with a 10.8mm P4, a little filing and some Fujik. Unfortunately I blew my board doing the upgrade  (don't believe the +/- markings - mine were reversed). Ho hum - lost 90 cents - waiting on another one now.

-PG


----------



## boomhauer (Aug 24, 2010)

petergunn said:


> If you liked the clickie version you might want to also check out '037-18 Aluminum Compact LED Flashlight, with "Slide On" Clip' that can be found on at least one junk light website for $1.59 shipped ($0.89 with coupon). It is considerably shorter :thumbsup84mm vs. 99mm) and the same width (14mm), build quality is very slightly lower but it lacks any markings or branding :thumbsup: which I think makes up for its shortfalls. About the same brightness but beam pattern is a little more ringy.
> 
> It has a traditional plastic pill with a basic 10mm boost board and LED mounted on a round board with zero heat-sinking. So it should be easy to upgrade by replacing the LED with a 10.8mm P4, a little filing and some Fujik. Unfortunately I blew my board doing the upgrade  (don't believe the +/- markings - mine were reversed). Ho hum - lost 90 cents - waiting on another one now.
> 
> -PG


Eighty-nine cents is cheap, but at least one poster on another discussion board described this light, as-is, as total clllaap (using my best Scottish accent). Perhaps a worthy upgrade project, as you suggest.


----------



## petergunn (Aug 24, 2010)

boomhauer said:


> Eighty-nine cents is cheap, but at least one poster on another discussion board described this light, as-is, as total clllaap (using my best Scottish accent). Perhaps a worthy upgrade project, as you suggest.



Aye weil ahm Scottish tae ya ken? I wasn't expecting much either but it was a pleasant surprise for less than a buck. Wouldn't pay over $2 for one though.

-PG


----------



## sol-leks (Aug 24, 2010)

Hmmm.... I think I got one of those from meritline and hated it. I think the mxdl one is well worth the extra dollar.


----------



## sb56637 (Aug 25, 2010)

OK, it looks like autoshop8810 is now offering the MXDL clicky and twisty versions on eBay for less than $2.50 as Buy It Now.


----------



## sol-leks (Aug 25, 2010)

Just noticed two new budget 1xAAA lights on DX that might be worth investigating. Sku's 44168 and 44167. They are both $2.90


----------



## boomhauer (Aug 26, 2010)

sol-leks said:


> Just noticed two new budget 1xAAA lights on DX that might be worth investigating. Sku's 44168 and 44167. They are both $2.90


Noticed that too. I bought the keychain clicky from another dealer already, it should arrive any day now. I've heard that the Richuang is very good and will probably order one later. The Richuang seems much brighter in the pics.


----------



## yomuppet (Aug 26, 2010)

I lucked into the Richuang on a whim from another dealer. It's quite nice in build quality, threads are lubed (at least on mine), and nicely bright. The beam is a bit ringy though.

Tail clicky is also hard to push due to the small size, I have to use the tip of my thumbnail or I can't get it. I do not have the MXDL to compare, but compared to the "$1 AA" from a month back, the Richuang is better quality IMO. And the beam is not nearly as blue (at least on mine), but still tending bluish.

No smell from the rubber, which is a big plus for me.

Cheers.


----------

